# Lift Safety



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I owned a lift, but I never used it in public areas. I did some jobs for the local Costgo and only worked after hours even though they wanted me to come in earlier to fix the ac problems I had to work on. No way. After hours.. 

When H.D. guys roll thru with their lifts they use one guy in front with flags and one guy behind with flags and then they shut down the whole isle while goober goes up there and fetches the box of jiffy straps I asked for..........


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm not sure if it is an OSHA requirement. Sometimes we do, but only if required by the customer. A large ag. equipment manufacturer (with red tractors) requires us to tape off aisles to avoid the fork truck drivers staring daggers at us because they can't get through. Another customer requires us to put out their "Men at work" pop up signs to show their employees the newly created pathway under our lifts. Odds are, if the EC taped off aisles, there would be a wily old retired guy that didn't see the tape because it was in his way. Wink, wink. 
It would probably only work to keep school teachers and others who worship rules away, and the trepidatious soccer mom.
Falling objects are a hazard. The caution tape is only posterior coverage.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> I owned a lift, but I never used it in public areas. I did some jobs for the local Costgo and only worked after hours even though they wanted me to come in earlier to fix the ac problems I had to work on. No way. After hours..
> 
> When H.D. guys roll thru with their lifts they use one guy in front with flags and one guy behind with flags and then they shut down the whole isle while goober goes up there and fetches the box of jiffy straps I asked for..........


Funny how they don't put out nets to catch the boxes they knock off the other side of the pallet racking.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Never owned a lift but used plenty and the rules of engagement depended on the safety requirements of the location.

They varied from nothing, to cones, to roping off the area, to having a flag man.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I was at Menards recently and the same thing happened lol. Menards has horchit inner office policy for safety/care.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I was at Menards recently and the same thing happened lol. Menards has horchit inner office policy for safety/care.


Well when one goes there after dinner every night I'm not surprised you catch them pants down on occasion!


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

During the two years of doing refrigeration controls and energy management systems exclusively for supermarkets I saw and was involved with using lifts while the store was open for business. 

No one ever made an issue of using the lift around customers. 

It was nerve racking. Little old lady reaching through the scissors of the lift to get to her frozen waffles was about my breaking point.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> During the two years of doing refrigeration controls and energy management systems exclusively for supermarkets I saw and was involved with using lifts while the store was open for business.
> 
> No one ever made an issue of using the lift around customers.
> 
> It was nerve racking. Little old lady reaching through the scissors of the lift to get to her frozen waffles was about my breaking point.


Lack of common sense on their part still makes an injury your fault...

The benefits of a litigious society.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lack of common sense on their part still makes an injury your fault...
> 
> The benefits of a litigious society.


 Must protect the stupids.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daks said:


> Must protect the stupids.


Foundation block of the democratic party!


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I worked on a live shopping mall on a lift for weeks . you really got to watch the clueless .
A chick sat on my lift when I was 40 feet up drinking coffee and talking on her phone . she had a cow when The lift moved . She called me all kinds of names . If you get crushed you get crushed . lift is not a chair . 

Yeah if she did get crushed so would we . But all good yo !!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I worked on a live shopping mall on a lift for weeks . you really got to watch the clueless .
> A chick sat on my lift when I was 40 feet up drinking coffee and talking on her phone . she had a cow when The lift moved . She called me all kinds of names . If you get crushed you get crushed . lift is not a chair .
> 
> Yeah if she did get crushed so would we . But all good yo !!


Was doing some work in a large mall years back and had the lift in sunken areas in the atrium part of the mall. All steps coming down roped and caution taped off and people would still bypass the tape and walk under the lifts.

Surprising how many small objects rolled off the lift in the general direction of people walking across the area. More than one dribble trail to the ladies room was visible from above.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegas we would have to take to lifts thru the casino daily.
Driving to the location the lift was down and had a spotter in front.
Working the area needed to be closed off with stanchions, no caution tape permitted.
Some properties we had to supply our own. You can fill a flat cart fast with them.
Other palaces we used theirs. Or in a pinch chairs, trash cans, and slot tables to block the area. Always try to schedule on the slow times. Would have the slot techs put machines out of service if it was in the work area. Otherwise people would still try to play the machine. Seen it where they reach over the ropes and thru the scissor area of the lift. For that reason I try to have minimum 3', better 6' clearance from the lift. Intoxicated people falling down every night. You just hope they don't fall near your area. One of the properties fears is a guest being injured thru no fault of their own. Most of the time the injured ones are the intoxicated ones.

An emergency call on a Friday late afternoon (busy time) in the front desk public area of a major hotel I would request about 4 guys. Just to block for the driver and set up or move the barriers as needed.

On company I was at had an apprentice drop a decorative fiberglass ceiling tile on a guest playing slots. Herd they kept saying they got a payout now. That was one company that didn't provide their own barricades. The apprentice didn't have the required safety training (OSHA 10 and lift training).

At conventions it policy not to permit equipment on the floor during show hours regardless of the problem. 

Retail normally it's night work.


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

I work for a company that has many National reatil contracts. Most customers either require a flagger or must close down the route to the work area if it is a must during business hours. I have added that when ever there is a non company individual is even relatively in vinity I stop lift and wait till they walk by or move on not allowing for possible situation


----------

